# In-wall enclosure help!



## jayhawk (Apr 24, 2011)

:help:I have always been an A/V enthusiast, however I'm new to the DIY world of it. I am currently finishing the basement of our new home and I am including a home theater room but I have some obstacles I need to build around.

I am doing a 7.2 system and the 2 side surround speakers I have are in-wall units, Klipsch R-5800-W. I have done some studying and understand these speakers are good to go by utilizing the stud cavity (H93"xW14.5"xD3.5",) however, one side has cement behind it due to being the basement foundation wall, and the other side is not quite the same dimensions because it is part of the stair well and the cavity is only about half the height plus it has drywall on the opposite side. See the pictures below.

I figured going with an enclosure for both would be my best bet in order to keep a consistent sound with the varying materials and dimensions I have to work with. Hopefully I am correct on that.

Here are a few questions...
1. Whats the best material to use to make the enclosure?
2. Should I even use a front baffle on the enclosure or allow the sheetrock to be the front baffle?
3. Put filler in or liner?
4. What material to use for filler/liner?

Any other suggestions aside from my questions would be welcomed as well as I am completely new to all of this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good questions Jayhawk,

1. Whats the best material to use to make the enclosure?
Mdf is the easiest solution.

2. Should I even use a front baffle on the enclosure or allow the sheetrock to be the front baffle?
I would use a layer of mdf as sheetrock is usually not sturdy enough.

3. Put filler in or liner?
I would put filler in to damp the sounds from the rear of the driver, though I have not personally done any in-wall speakers.

4. What material to use for filler/liner?
The most cost effective would be insulation batts.

I am sure others here will have suggestions that can help better.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome, so I take it doing the enclosure is the best way to go for the consistent sound I am looking for then?

Also I was taking a look at some calculators for getting dimensions and such for the enclosure. I have no idea what volume in cubic inches I need and etc. Based off me using the Klipsch R-5800-W, any ideas on how many cubic inches of volume I need within the enclosure? I can't seem to figure out how to figure that out :dontknow:


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

These Klipsch speakers are designed for in-wall mounting to studs. Amazon describes an install kit that I expect allows you to mount them directly in the stud cavity not unlike an electrical outlet. 

Nonetheless, an enclosure is a good idea. MDF is common in speakers, but it must be kept dry. Your concrete wall is a concern in this regard. Consider either including a vapor barrier around the box, or using a less water-sensitive panel, like marine plywood. 

Being an in-wall design, a front baffle is likely unnecessary, and could complicate installation significantly. You've got the speakers; see if you like the way Klipsch intended them to be installed, and if you like it, install them as designed. If not, take a pic and post it!

Otherwise I agree with what Rob said. 

As to volume, you'd need the woofer's Thiel/Small parameter to do any simulations. I suspect it just needs the area of the baffle x the depth of a 4" stud (These speakers are just under 3.5" deep as I recall.). Sealed boxes aren't very sensitive to changes in volume, compared with tuned designs, and bass isn't the top requirement from a surround application. 

However, I'd pay attention to the "mud ring" referenced in the Klipsch install kit. I suspect this is a gasket around the baffle to prevent air leaks at teh wall interface. Plumbers' putty works fine in my experience. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------

